# Israel accepting foreigners



## Soldado (Oct 13, 2014)

INTRO: First of all, excuse me for my bad English.

Hi, I  saw that the Israel Defense Forces is accepting volunteers and I 'd like to know whether there's an Israeli soldier out here or if someone has done one of these volunteers programs. I know that I must go to the Israeli embassy -I'm going to the embassy today- and ask but I'd like to get more information. Thank you in advanced. 

Links: 
http://www.idfblog.com/about-the-idf/volunteer-programs/
http://www.idfinfo.co.il/Army_Service_Programs.php?cat=a4


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 13, 2014)

I cannot help you with your question, but I will tell you that your written English is better than many who post claiming it to be their primary language.


----------



## comrade-z (Oct 13, 2014)

What sort of things are you looking to learn about?  I know several people who joined the IDF as foreigners/without having previously had Israeli citizenship that I can talk to, if you have any specific questions.


----------



## Soldado (Oct 13, 2014)

comrade-z said:


> What sort of things are you looking to learn about?  I know several people who joined the IDF as foreigners/without having previously had Israeli citizenship that I can talk to, if you have any specific questions.



Hi, comrade-z. Firstly, I would like to know whether I must be Jewish(I'm not Jewish) or not, if so, what are the steps to follow and what programs I can do. Thank you very much.


----------



## comrade-z (Oct 13, 2014)

I have not heard of non-Israeli non-Jews joining the IDF itself, and as far as I have heard or read from friends and others, I think that being Jewish is a requirement for joining the IDF itself or IDF-specific programs for foreigners.

I think there are some service programs that exist that you would be able to volunteer for, however from the ones that I have heard of or seen, they are typically limited in scope and/or duration (e.g. Sar El).


----------



## digrar (Oct 13, 2014)

Without being Jewish, having citizenship and being able to speak the language, I think you'd be severely limited in where you could serve.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 13, 2014)

When I was in Israel, the unit we were trained by (Egoz) was comprised mostly of foreigners. We also partied hard with several Americans serving in the IDF.

Edit: They were all Jewish and one of the requirements is to be a Jew and speak an elementary level of Hebrew.


----------



## Soldado (Oct 13, 2014)

Thank you very much. What if I become Jewish?


----------



## pardus (Oct 13, 2014)

Soldado said:


> Thank you very much. What if I become Jewish?



Did you go to the Embassy today?


----------



## Soldado (Oct 13, 2014)

pardus said:


> Did you go to the Embassy today?



Yep, they don't have any idea...


----------



## pardus (Oct 13, 2014)

Soldado said:


> Yep, they don't have any idea...



Hmm. Weird.


----------



## comrade-z (Oct 13, 2014)

As a side note, converting to Judaism is a process that typically takes approximately 9 months to a year, and most of the classes that Rabbis/synagogues offer start start just before the Jewish High Holidays, meaning a little more scrambling around if you are indeed interested in converting (they occurred just a few weeks ago).  Maybe with extra studying you can start late, or find some classes that follow a different timeline - such possibilities do exist, but it really comes down to the local Jewish communities more than anything.

Beyond that I cannot think of any other serious obstacles at this time, other than be prepared to convince the IDF of why you wish to serve the State of Israel (especially if you are over 25-26) and have fun with Israeli bureaucracy.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 15, 2014)

comrade-z said:


> As a side note, converting to Judaism is a process that typically takes approximately 9 months to a year


 
Soldado has plenty of time. It's not like the IDF will ever run out of people to fight.


----------



## comrade-z (Oct 15, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> Soldado has plenty of time. It's not like the IDF will ever run out of people to fight.



True enough, and neither will the IDF turn away Jewish of-age volunteers any time soon.


----------

